# Happy Memorial Day & Happy Summer!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL Great pictures of your crew ready for the beach. They look very excited about the long weekend.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

great picture!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahaah this is the BEST!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

That's awesome! So cute.

Your pups are very well behaved....my two would never stay still long enough for a dress up photo like that. Shoot, Maggie prob would have already popped that floaty and be running around in the yard with it in her mouth hahah.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love*

I JUST love the picture-very creative!

Beautiful Dogs!!! Are there three or four-you mentioned four names?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, great pictures!!! Love it!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha this is soooo cute!! Theyre so well behaved!


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you! I love my golden crew - they are so much fun (and yes, well behaved)  My dog trainer trained me well. ;-)


----------



## golden_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

How cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------

